
Show HN: Scrape any webpage using proxy API - manthan123
Hi guys, just launched scrapingdog.com over the weekend and got my first few customers, it&#x27;s a tool that handles proxies, browsers, and CAPTCHAs so you can easily build scalable web scrapers. I&#x27;d love any feedback on the landing page or the product itself!
======
chris_f
I noticed the other travel related aggregation APIs on your site.

Have you ever thought about making a shopping aggregator API? Surprisingly
there are not many of them.

